# Audio Lectures C,C++



## soumendra (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi All, 
can any body suggest me some sites where i can get 
audio lectures on c, c++, datastructres , RTOS etc 
i am using google but ...
so if any of you have any leads kindly plz do post it 

rgds
Som


----------



## praka123 (Jan 26, 2006)

For C++ AFAIK U can get CD edition from Yashawantha Kanitkar.[Let Us C++]


----------

